#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  XBOX LVE

## Pazuzu

Hey Peoples, does anyone here play xbox live, and if so do you have it?

Halo 4 is going to be awesome!  :Smile: 

my gt is : StayHighAlways 

hit me up, i play mainly Halo Reach.

cheers, x

----------

